# Baresi:"Ecco il mio 11 dei sogni".



## admin (26 Novembre 2022)

Franco Baresi mette in campo il suo "Undici dei sogni". La squadra ideale, per l'ex capitano rossonero:"o l'undici dei suoi sogni:"3-4-1-2. In porta Dino Zoff; in difesa da destra a sinistra Sergio Ramos, Beckenbauer, Krol; davanti alla difesa Rijkaard alla spalle dei quattro fantasisti Messi, Maradona, Zidane e Cruijff; in attacco Van Basten e Gullit. Per non far torto a nessun italiano del mio Milan, ho fatto una formazione di soli stranieri, tranne uno. Ho messo insieme il meglio degli ultimi 50 anni. Almeno secondo me”.

Come allenatore, Baresi ha scelto se stesso.


----------



## morokan (26 Novembre 2022)

ecco....meglio non abbia mai intrapreso la carriera da allenatore.......


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi mette in campo il suo "Undici dei sogni". La squadra ideale, per l'ex capitano rossonero:"o l'undici dei suoi sogni:"3-4-1-2. In porta Dino Zoff; in difesa da destra a sinistra Sergio Ramos, Beckenbauer, Krol; davanti alla difesa Rijkaard alla spalle dei quattro fantasisti Messi, Maradona, Zidane e Cruijff; in attacco Van Basten e Gullit. Per non far torto a nessun italiano del mio Milan, ho fatto una formazione di soli stranieri, tranne uno. Ho messo insieme il meglio degli ultimi 50 anni. Almeno secondo me”.
> 
> Come allenatore, Baresi ha scelto se stesso.


Più che una formazione una raccolta di figurine.
In campo servirebbero almeno 4 palloni.


----------



## ilPresidente (26 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi mette in campo il suo "Undici dei sogni". La squadra ideale, per l'ex capitano rossonero:"o l'undici dei suoi sogni:"3-4-1-2. In porta Dino Zoff; in difesa da destra a sinistra Sergio Ramos, Beckenbauer, Krol; davanti alla difesa Rijkaard alla spalle dei quattro fantasisti Messi, Maradona, Zidane e Cruijff; in attacco Van Basten e Gullit. Per non far torto a nessun italiano del mio Milan, ho fatto una formazione di soli stranieri, tranne uno. Ho messo insieme il meglio degli ultimi 50 anni. Almeno secondo me”.
> 
> Come allenatore, Baresi ha scelto se stesso.



Baresi ha sempre ragione, anche se scegliesse 12 portieri 
Uno dei pochi che giocherebbe in qualsiasi All stars di tutti i tempi e non si schiera tra gli 11
Ha segnato una generazione, un’era, primo tra i difensori totali, leadership assoluta, classe fuori dalla scala valori, per me il Maradona dei centrali


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi mette in campo il suo "Undici dei sogni". La squadra ideale, per l'ex capitano rossonero:"o l'undici dei suoi sogni:"3-4-1-2. In porta Dino Zoff; in difesa da destra a sinistra Sergio Ramos, Beckenbauer, Krol; davanti alla difesa Rijkaard alla spalle dei quattro fantasisti Messi, Maradona, Zidane e Cruijff; in attacco Van Basten e Gullit. Per non far torto a nessun italiano del mio Milan, ho fatto una formazione di soli stranieri, tranne uno. Ho messo insieme il meglio degli ultimi 50 anni. Almeno secondo me”.
> 
> Come allenatore, Baresi ha scelto se stesso.


Io nei 3 di difesa metterei solo italiani, invece. E han giocato tutti e 3 nel Milan.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi mette in campo il suo "Undici dei sogni". La squadra ideale, per l'ex capitano rossonero:"o l'undici dei suoi sogni:"3-4-1-2. In porta Dino Zoff; in difesa da destra a sinistra Sergio Ramos, Beckenbauer, Krol; davanti alla difesa Rijkaard alla spalle dei quattro fantasisti Messi, Maradona, Zidane e Cruijff; in attacco Van Basten e Gullit. Per non far torto a nessun italiano del mio Milan, ho fatto una formazione di soli stranieri, tranne uno. Ho messo insieme il meglio degli ultimi 50 anni. Almeno secondo me”.
> 
> Come allenatore, Baresi ha scelto se stesso.


È incredibile come Baresi fosse tanto ”feroce” sul campo di gioco e tanto umile, a tratti dolce, nelle interviste. Del resto, professionalità e umiltà sono i tratti distintivi dei grandi uomini. 
Pur non avendo mai avuto la fortuna di vederlo su un rettangolo di gioco, Franco sarà SEMPRE nel mia top 11 di fianco a Nesta e Maldini.


----------



## raducioiu (26 Novembre 2022)

Pare la nazionale giapponese in Holly e Benji, con quasi tutti attaccanti


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Novembre 2022)

*IL CAPITANO.*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi mette in campo il suo "Undici dei sogni". La squadra ideale, per l'ex capitano rossonero:"o l'undici dei suoi sogni:"3-4-1-2. In porta Dino Zoff; in difesa da destra a sinistra Sergio Ramos, Beckenbauer, Krol; davanti alla difesa Rijkaard alla spalle dei quattro fantasisti Messi, Maradona, Zidane e Cruijff; in attacco Van Basten e Gullit. Per non far torto a nessun italiano del mio Milan, ho fatto una formazione di soli stranieri, tranne uno. Ho messo insieme il meglio degli ultimi 50 anni. Almeno secondo me”.
> 
> Come allenatore, Baresi ha scelto se stesso.



+1 per aver schierato il sottovalutatissimo Krol, un mio idolo. Per il resto lasciamo perdere, Messi e Zidane mai li metterei nella mia formazione, su Ramos nemmeno mi pronuncio, forse ha voluto seguire il mainstream dopo l'inopinato trofeo.


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2022)

ha messo messi? ma dai non ci credo, eppure qui mi dicono che è un sopravvalutato prodotto della comfort zone gne gne gne


----------



## Djici (26 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi mette in campo il suo "Undici dei sogni". La squadra ideale, per l'ex capitano rossonero:"o l'undici dei suoi sogni:"3-4-1-2. In porta Dino Zoff; in difesa da destra a sinistra Sergio Ramos, Beckenbauer, Krol; davanti alla difesa Rijkaard alla spalle dei quattro fantasisti Messi, Maradona, Zidane e Cruijff; in attacco Van Basten e Gullit. Per non far torto a nessun italiano del mio Milan, ho fatto una formazione di soli stranieri, tranne uno. Ho messo insieme il meglio degli ultimi 50 anni. Almeno secondo me”.
> 
> Come allenatore, Baresi ha scelto se stesso.



Io toglierei Serigo Ramos per Garrincha e Krol per Ronaldo il fenomeno.
Già che ci siamo possiamo pure togliere Beckenbauer per Platini.
Troppo offensivo? Ma no


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi mette in campo il suo "Undici dei sogni". La squadra ideale, per l'ex capitano rossonero:"o l'undici dei suoi sogni:"3-4-1-2. In porta Dino Zoff; in difesa da destra a sinistra Sergio Ramos, Beckenbauer, Krol; davanti alla difesa Rijkaard alla spalle dei quattro fantasisti Messi, Maradona, Zidane e Cruijff; in attacco Van Basten e Gullit. Per non far torto a nessun italiano del mio Milan, ho fatto una formazione di soli stranieri, tranne uno. Ho messo insieme il meglio degli ultimi 50 anni. Almeno secondo me”.
> 
> Come allenatore, Baresi ha scelto se stesso.



Franco per umiltà non si è messo in formazione, ma non c'è squadra all stars che potrebbe giocare senza di lui. Per me che dagli anni 60 guardo calcio con cognizione di causa è il più forte centrale che io abbia mai visto. Sia che si giocasse a uomo o a zona Franco era mostruoso. E ricordiamoci che per gran parte della carriera ha giocato in una squadra che non poteva permettergli di vincere nulla.
Sulla formazione devo dire che è una raccolta di figurine ma è un gioco e come tale va preso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Novembre 2022)

La mia formazione tipo

Tatarusanu
Abate bonera Mexes Costant
Montolivo De Jong Aquilani 
Emanuelson 
El Shaarawy Balotelli


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha messo messi? ma dai non ci credo, eppure qui mi dicono che è un sopravvalutato prodotto della comfort zone gne gne gne


autista del pullman ha messo anche hamilton.


----------



## numero 3 (26 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> +1 per aver schierato il sottovalutatissimo Krol, un mio idolo. Per il resto lasciamo perdere, Messi e Zidane mai li metterei nella mia formazione, su Ramos nemmeno mi pronuncio, forse ha voluto seguire il mainstream dopo l'inopinato trofeo.



Ruud Krol giocatore che ho sempre amato anche io insieme a Morten Olsen...( milanisti esclusi ovviamente)


----------

